# Question about Ozone and cO2



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

does anybody have expieriance with this?

i plan to use ozone and co2, is this counter-productive? will the residual ozone (if any)
counteract the co2? im pretty sure it (ozone) will be long gone before it hits the return pump. but havnt studied up on if there is ANY residual ozone left over after Carbon mitigation. 

i plan to run this from a sump.

drain>>sediment pads (in sump)>>ozone>>return pump>>co2 injection>>tank

also thinking ozone might have a negative effect on ferts?
i plan on using mineralized soil, so, ferts wont be coming from the water column. should i be worried?

Chris


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Your Ad Here,

I'm trying to figure out why you want to add Ozone (O3), which is oxygen with one extra oxygen atom, to your tank. From what I have been able to read, it is detrimental to plant and root growth.


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

ozone is detrimental to anything organic, not just plants

the thing is, im unsure of the residual O3 left over after carbon, if any. 
im not adding ozone to the tank directly. im very clear on the operation of O3, just not with plants.
or how it interacts with CO2 injection.. 

have you ever use ozone?

i have for years,but like i said, not with plants. the differences in water clarity with and without can be quite dramatic. 

i think its something worth exploring, you say why, i say why not...

Chris


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

found my answer,

by just running o3 effluent into a carbon reactor then over a cascade for outgassing(just for good measure) the o3 will become harmless o2. which makes it primed and ready for co2 injection.

also benifical o3 levels in freshwater are less than half of those neeed in saltwater (s.g. 1.023) 

will post my results,for those interested
Chris


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

i'm interested - where are your results posted?


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Where do you get O3? What is it for?


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

griffin7882 said:


> i'm interested - where are your results posted?


i dont have any yet, will post here,when i do

Chris


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

cell said:


> Where do you get O3? What is it for?


the short of it.

o3 is ozone.
o3 is oxygen with an extra oxygen molecule attached.
made by an ozone generator or a lightning strike.
Ozone is the 2nd most powerful Oxidizer there is, kills anything organic on contact.

great for killing free floating parasites, algae spores, bactieria. 
it can make water crystal clear. like looking through air.

Chris


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

Your Ad Here said:


> i dont have any yet, will post here,when i do
> 
> Chris


sorry - didn't realize this was in the planning stages. still interested tho!


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Your Ad Here said:


> the short of it.
> 
> o3 is ozone.
> o3 is oxygen with an extra oxygen molecule attached.
> ...


not to discourage you, but filter floss or purigen in a canister can make water crystal clear also. 
once a tank matures and fertilization is good clear water will usually follow - 
even if the tank has no filtration, just circulation and good husbandry.

again, not to discourage you. experiments and tests are always cool. 
reef crossovers can be interesting, but I've never seen a person stick with them long term.


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

i know what you mean by using purigen, does a great job..

but ozone takes it to a whole other level, a few years ago there was a study done on a reef forum

(looking but cant find it) about the use of ozone and PAR readings, from what i remember the use of ozone could potentialy raise PAR levels 15-20% over a non o3 tank ,all else being equal. 

thats pretty dramatic if you ask me.

Chris


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ozone is a deadly gas. I used to use it as a biocide in cooling water towers.
I wouldnt want it in my house.


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

Newt said:


> Ozone is a deadly gas. I used to use it as a biocide in cooling water towers.
> I wouldnt want it in my house.


so is co2, but i doubt you will see many people here giving it up.

its been used for decades in aquaria, its nothing new.

just seems to be new here...

Chris


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes they can both kill you but dont think they are on a level playing field. CO2 is a simple asphyxiant where ozone is a tissue damaging toxic gas. Ozone has strong oxidizing properties. It is a primary irritant, affecting especially the eyes and respiratory systems and can be hazardous at even low concentrations. 

Ozone can be harmful to the upper respiratory tract and the lungs even at very low concentrations. The severity of injury depends on both by the concentration of ozone and the duration of exposure. Severe and permanent lung injury or death could result from even a very short-term exposure to relatively low concentrations.

Ozone has a permissible exposure limit (PEL) of 0.1 ppm. Higher concentrations are especially hazardous and it is Immediately Dangerous to Life and Health Limit (IDLH) at a 5 ppm exposure level.


----------



## Your Ad Here (Apr 4, 2009)

its all in the concentration used.

03 is very unstable, it only lasts approx. 30 min. at best (thats if it doesnt bump into a particle of dust)

sure, an industrial o3 generator would turn your lungs to mush if you looked at it the wrong way

but, it would take literally days for these small o3 generators to fill a room with enough o3 to make it smell like you wouldnt want to be there, much less be irritating. That smell is sensed by most humans at levels less than 1/4 of the level it takes for it to be "irritating" to your lungs.

it would take days to become irritating, but it only lasts 30min. remember its very unstable . the last thing that extra atom wants to do is hang on to the o2.

in other words, a 30minute build-up of o3 @ 60mg/hr is the most that could ever be present in the air.

hmm, i think that little o3 generator is fighting a loosing battle to kill me.



Chris


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont think home O3 systems require much alarm, reefers have been on it for ages and if you take the same kind of precautions you'll be fine.

as a proof of concept in planted aquaria, I'm interested to see how it works out. from an academic standpoint. 

I couldnt consider investing in a generator when my focus in recent years has been to remove and minimize equipment. but I'm more of a farmer / collector and manage by calculating $/sq foot of grow space with focus on minimizing cost and maximizing stability.


----------

